
Ubuntu Security Notice USN-3199-1: Python Crypto Vulnerability - happy-go-lucky
https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3199-1/
======
_-david-_
There is an update to this:
[https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3199-2/](https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3199-2/)

